# Calendario Confederations Cup 2013



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2013)

Girone A:

15 giugno 2013 - 20:00 Brasile - Giappone 
16 giugno 2013 - 20:00 Messico - Italia 
19 giugno 2013 - 20:00 Brasile - Messico 
19 giugno 2013 - 23:00 Italia - Giappone 
22 giugno 2013 - 20:00 Italia - Brasile 
22 giugno 2013 - 20:00 Giappone - Messico


Girone B:

16 giugno 2013 - 23:00 Spagna - Uruguay 
17 giugno 2013 - 20:00 Tahiti - Nigeria 
20 giugno 2013 - 20:00 Spagna - Tahiti 
20 giugno 2013 - 23:00 Nigeria - Uruguay 
23 giugno 2013 - 20:00 Nigeria - Spagna 
23 giugno 2013 - 20:00 Uruguay – Tahiti 





Semifinali:

26 giugno 2013 - 20:00 1° Girone A - 2° Girone B -
27 giugno 2013 - 20:00 1° Girone B - 2° Girone A -



Finale per il terzo posto:
30 giugno 2013 - 17:00 Perdente 1° semifinale - Perdente 2° semifinale -


Finale per il primo posto:

30 giugno 2013 - 23:00 Vincente 1° semifinale - Vincente 2° semifinale -


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Maggio 2013)

Possiamo arrivare tranquillamente primi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2013)

Forza Tahiti


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2013)

Il gruppo della Spagna è ridicolo dai... Uruguay non è più quella del 2010 è scarsissima... 

Spero che l'Italia arrivi secondo, in modo da prendere la Spagna e magari sotterrarli....
Finale Brasile-Italia il derby del Mondo... sarebbe il top

Buffon
De sciglio--barzagli-bonucci-chiellini (oppure abbata a dentra e desci a sinistra)
Montolivo--Pirlo(Verrati)-Marchisio
Balo--Pazzini--El shaarawy

Conoscendo brandelli farà giocare giaccherini


----------



## Butcher (8 Maggio 2013)

Vince facile la Spagna.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il gruppo della Spagna è ridicolo dai... Uruguay non è più quella del 2010 è scarsissima...
> 
> Spero che l'Italia arrivi secondo, in modo da prendere la Spagna e magari sotterrarli....
> Finale Brasile-Italia il derby del Mondo... sarebbe il top
> ...


Anche io giocherei più o meno così ma secondo me metterà così il centrocampo, come dicevi tu
monto-pirlone-marchisio
giaccherinhoerfenomeno

e poi balo ed elsha


----------



## Van The Man (8 Maggio 2013)

La Confederations è competizione interessante, senz'altro molto meglio delle insulse amichevoli durante la stagione, ma paga ancora una mancanza di identità precisa. Però quest'anno la presenza degli idoli di Tahiti la rende imperdibilissima  Credo che con Spagna-Tahiti toccheremo il metafisico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

dobbiamo stare attenti al Messico...le partite alle 23:00, se vinciamo si rimane a fare casino fino alla mattina


----------



## juventino (8 Maggio 2013)

Purtroppo rivincerà la Spagna a mani basse, tutte le altre squadre, eccetto noi, non sono assolutamente in grado di competere. Ho il presentimento che usciremo ai gironi per sfortuna, tipo Euro 2004. Brasile e Messico con noi hanno sempre avuto una fortuna notevole.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo rivincerà la Spagna a mani basse, tutte le altre squadre, eccetto noi, non sono assolutamente in grado di competere. Ho il presentimento che usciremo ai gironi per sfortuna, tipo Euro 2004. Brasile e Messico con noi hanno sempre avuto una fortuna notevole.



vero è tosta anche se siamo i favoriti nel girone


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2013)

ma che girone è quello della spagna


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

veramente...il girone della Spagna è una cosa immonda


----------



## Van The Man (8 Maggio 2013)

I gironi vengono composti quasi ad incastro. Paese ospitante e campioni del mondo vanno divisi, come anche le squadre della stessa confederazione. Quindi si sapeva già che Brasile e Spagna non potevano finire assieme, come anche Italia e Spagna, e Brasile ed Uruguay


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> La Confederations è competizione interessante, senz'altro molto meglio delle insulse amichevoli durante la stagione, ma paga ancora una mancanza di identità precisa. Però quest'anno la presenza degli idoli di Tahiti la rende imperdibilissima  Credo che con Spagna-Tahiti toccheremo il metafisico


Spero in una partita eroica di Tahiti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> La Confederations è competizione interessante, senz'altro molto meglio delle insulse amichevoli durante la stagione, ma paga ancora una mancanza di identità precisa. Però quest'anno la presenza degli idoli di Tahiti la rende imperdibilissima * Credo che con Spagna-Tahiti toccheremo il metafisico*


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2013)

devono essere belle le partite alle 23 

io l'anno prossimo ho la maturità... e se gli orari sono questi...


----------



## S T B (9 Maggio 2013)

non mi taglierò di certo le vene se non vinciamo 
ci vorrebbe il socio Jens per commentare le gesta di Tahiti


----------



## Jens (26 Maggio 2013)

Sciocchezze. Tutti i Tehau e i Vahirua di questo mondo non eguaglieranno mai le gesta del sommo Alex Atala, il Vissani do Brasil, che al sorteggio più scontato e palettato della storia ha fatto uscire di testa il solitamente assennato Jerome Valcke, autore con l'Uruguay di una cappella monumentale al cui confronto le imprese di Muntari sulla playa, quando calienta el sol, sono acqua fresca.


----------



## Van The Man (6 Giugno 2013)

Intanto la vera attrazione della Confederations sta preparando la competizione in Cile. La strada si annuncia piuttosto in salita per i polinesiani, che nella prima amichevole hanno perso 7-0 contro il Cile. Quello Under 20 però


----------



## Van The Man (7 Giugno 2013)

Gli idoli sono sbarcati in Brasile, con questa sobria divisa sociale 

Vedi l'allegato 674


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Giugno 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Gli idoli sono sbarcati in Brasile, con questa sobria divisa sociale
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 674


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2013)

Ma perchè ci deve essere una semfinale in un giorno mentre un'altra in un atro giorno??????!!!!!! Beh grazie una squadra si ritrova più stanca e dannegiata perche l'altra ha avuto un giorno in più. Come all'europeo, l'Italia sembrava uno zombi dopo aver giocato giovedi e poi domenica.

Poi la finale domenica a 00.00 ma chi sta in Europa a guardare sino alle 2 quando poi il lunedi c'è gente che lavora????


----------



## Van The Man (14 Giugno 2013)

Fatto inusuale per l'Africa calcistica, i nigeriani hanno bussato a denari presso la Federazione, questa ha risposto picche, ed i giocatori non si sono imbarcati sull'aereo per il Brasile, in partenza nella giornata di ieri


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Fatto inusuale per l'Africa calcistica, i nigeriani hanno bussato a denari presso la Federazione, questa ha risposto picche, ed i giocatori non si sono imbarcati sull'aereo per il Brasile, in partenza nella giornata di ieri



Pare abbiano trovato l'accordo con la federazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2013)

Ripeto il calendario per le semifinali è vergognoso. Una semfinale di mercoledi una di venerdi e la finale di Domenica....


----------



## Serginho (18 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma perchè ci deve essere una semfinale in un giorno mentre un'altra in un atro giorno??????!!!!!! Beh grazie una squadra si ritrova più stanca e dannegiata perche l'altra ha avuto un giorno in più. Come all'europeo, l'Italia sembrava uno zombi dopo aver giocato giovedi e poi domenica.
> 
> Poi la finale domenica a 00.00 ma chi sta in Europa a guardare sino alle 2 quando poi il lunedi c'è gente che lavora????



Perdonami ma il mondo non gira intorno all'Europa


----------

